# Women in relationship, have you ever cheated?



## onnysk (Dec 2, 2019)

Women in a relationship only: Have you ever cheated?


This poll is for women who are married or are in a relationship. Have you ever cheated on your man? What were the circumstances that caused you to and how is...



www.misterpoll.com





Have you ever cheated on your current or past partner?



91% (331)Yes8% (31)No

362 voters have answered this question.



Did the person you cheated with have a larger or smaller cock that your partner's?



5% (17)Longer2% (9)Thicker85% (283)Both Longer and Thicker2% (8)Shorter0% (2)Thinner3% (13)Both Shorter and Thinner






85% (283)Both Longer and Thicker




85% (283)Both Longer and Thicker




85% (283)Both Longer and Thicker




85% (283)Both Longer and Thicker


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Dec 2, 2019)

yea so basically it's over


----------



## elfmaxx (Dec 2, 2019)

Fuck this I'm out.


----------



## Drugs (Dec 2, 2019)

I fucking hate women


----------



## Aesthetic (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## godsmistake (Dec 2, 2019)

i wish i had a big dick


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

you forgot the other two



















8x6 or you might be fucked truly


----------



## pisslord (Dec 2, 2019)

Aesthetic said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 2, 2019)

This poll was created on 2010-02-02 06:29:09 by mistereckted


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> This poll was created on 2010-02-02 06:29:09 by mistereckted


*does this mean the standards are even higher? Is a 12'' horse dick required to keep your gf?*


----------



## Justttt (Dec 2, 2019)

So minus 1 inch


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

*STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP STOP*


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *does this mean the standards are even higher? Is a 12'' horse dick required to keep your gf?*


Idk but imo the average penis size is smaller than what we used to think. Otherwise I seriously doubt that lots of men have 8x6 dicks or bigger. No cope just imo.
Even most pornstars have it around 8x5.25 at most, unless BBC


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Idk but imo the average penis size is smaller than what we used to think. Otherwise I seriously doubt that lots of men have 8x6 dicks or bigger. No cope just imo.
> Even most pornstars have it around 8x5.25 at most, unless BBC


*i only have a 5''. should i rope?*


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 2, 2019)

*cease this brutality at once *


----------



## didntreadlol (Dec 2, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *i only have a 5''. should i rope?*


yes


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Im currently cuckmaxxing


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *i only have a 5''. should i rope?*








Kinda over for many men unless medium is 4 inches bone pressed lol which is more understandable


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> View attachment 180246
> 
> 
> Kinda over for many men


Just cuckmaxx and bring her to older man maybe your boss so you gain money too with thick cocks


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Idk but imo the average penis size is smaller than what we used to think. Otherwise I seriously doubt that lots of men have 8x6 dicks or bigger. No cope just imo.
> Even most pornstars have it around 8x5.25 at most, unless BBC


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

Bro..






4.5-5.5 is cuck central. If you’re below 4.5 it’s time to consider rope or just forget about LTR


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


>



JAX SLAYHER JFLAAAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Bro..
> 
> View attachment 180247


why would they with an average or small guy


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> why would they with an average or small guy


What?


----------



## Drugs (Dec 2, 2019)

Good morning I hate ______


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

Drugs said:


> Good morning I hate ______


simps


Lightbulb said:


> What?


cheat*


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

6.5 inches 5 girth here sounds like im fine


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


>



“Guys woe is me my dick is too big guys please give me validation” - that sub


whitebadboy said:


> 6.5 inches 5 girth here sounds like im fine


Mine is that too, im srry but ur a dickcel.


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Also this female didnt measure they bf cock lol stupid pool


Fuk said:


> “Guys woe is me my dick is too big guys please give me validation” - that sub
> 
> Mine is that too, im srry but ur a dickcel.


NO thats above average n good
These woman didnt measure theyr man cocks its bs
THey think 6 inch is micropenis cuz the cuck lies when hes 4 inches saying is 6


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> cheat*


Ah my bad the pic lacked context, that was the length of their husband/bf cock lol

Here is the size of guy who they cheated with





So most took 8-9 inches dick lol


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Woman have no idea of dick real sizes


Lightbulb said:


> Ah my bad the pic lacked context, that was the length of their husband/bf cock lol
> 
> Here is the size of guy who they cheated with
> View attachment 180248


LOl and the guys who say are 8 inches in truth are 6 inches lmao
All man say lies adding some inches and woman are too stupid to measure cocks
I seen female say they want 8 inches cocks and then dont know how big it is lmao they show a 6 incher with the hands


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Ah my bad the pic lacked context, that was the length of their husband/bf cock lol
> 
> Here is the size of guy who they cheated with
> View attachment 180248


“In estimation”

So subtract 1-1.5inches. 

“30% had a dick bigger than 9 inches” JFLLL. Girl inches man. 

Biggest was probably 8.5 inches tbh, and that’s massive.


----------



## onnysk (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Bro..
> 
> View attachment 180247
> 
> ...



6.5 is where human starts


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> LOl and the guys who say are 8 inches in truth are 6 inches lmao
> All man say lies adding some inches and woman are too stupid to measure cocks
> I seen female say they want 8 inches cocks and then dont know how big it is lmao they show a 6 incher with the hands


The poll is kinda dodgy I mean who the fuck measures their husband/bf’s dick lol. Anyway it’s a mind opener if you haven’t swallowed the dick pill that you need a good sized dick to make these whores happy



More blackpills jfl


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> you forgot the other two
> 
> View attachment 180193
> 
> ...


I'm safe, phew. . . . .


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> The poll is kinda dodgy I mean who the fuck measures their husband/bf’s dick lol. Anyway it’s a mind opener if you haven’t swallowed the dick pill that you need a good sized dick to make these whores happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Women don’t know what they want. They say they want an 8 incher but will be screaming in pain when they get their cervix bashed and need to go to the hospital jfl


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Anyway let that sink in
Being a cuck is better than nothing
Also woman have no ideas on real dick size most man lie sayng they have 7 or 8 inches when they are 6 and half
and woman belive everything chad says


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 2, 2019)

Its over


----------



## onnysk (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> The poll is kinda dodgy I mean who the fuck measures their husband/bf’s dick lol. Anyway it’s a mind opener if you haven’t swallowed the dick pill that you need a good sized dick to make these whores happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"I would stay and cheat on you and expect you to stay"


----------



## Sasaz2 (Dec 2, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/threads/dicklets-dont-enter.58328/


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

onnysk said:


> "I would stay and cheat on you and expect you to stay"


that entitlement is insane tbh


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Women don’t know what they want. They say they want an 8 incher but will be screaming in pain when they get their cervix bashed and need to go to the hospital jfl


9x7 is mythical tier. bigger than mandingo


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> 9x7 is mythical tier. bigger than mandingo


Legit. I believe 7-7.5x5-5.75 is the sweet spot aka the Goldicocks zone. Anything bigger is not practical unless you’re dealing with a _whore. _


----------



## didntreadlol (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Legit. I believe 7-7.5x5-5.75 is the sweet spot aka the Goldicocks zone. Anything bigger is not practical unless you’re dealing with a _whore. _


dicklet cope


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> dicklet cope


my 1x5 can’t deal with this pain


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Legit. I believe 7-7.5x5-5.75 is the sweet spot aka the Goldicocks zone. Anything bigger is not practical unless you’re dealing with a _whore. _


the bigger the dick the bigger they overestimate. someone with a 10 inch cock could easily say its 14 inches or some shit and she wouldnt even question it.
8x6s are from the stories ive heard regarded as huge near enough monster cock level to the girls they meet. 
almost no one has a 9x7 cock and if they do its maximum. any more and only super stretched whores using hulk dildos can take it at all.


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Legit. I believe 7-7.5x5-5.75 is the sweet spot aka the Goldicocks zone. Anything bigger is not practical unless you’re dealing with a _whore. _


im sure if you slay you will come across many whores but in the range of 8x6-9x7 is all the size she would have normally came across at max.
7.5x5.75 is probably good for all types of girls


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> the bigger the dick the bigger they overestimate. someone with a 10 inch cock could easily say its 14 inches or some shit and she wouldnt even question it.
> 8x6s are from the stories ive heard regarded as huge near enough monster cock level to the girls they meet.
> almost no one has a 9x7 cock and if they do its maximum. any more and only super stretched whores using hulk dildos can take it at all.
> 
> ...


8x6 is 99.999th percentile. Even then, you won’t be able to go balls deep or get head (or deepthroat) without teeth and those are the best things about sex tbh.


----------



## onnysk (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> 8x6 is 99.999th percentile. Even then, you won’t be able to go balls deep or get head (or deepthroat) without teeth and those are the best things about sex tbh.


7x6 is ideal size for both your pleasure and satisfying 

I watched lot of porn and most BBCs are stuck halfway in


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> 8x6 is 99.999th percentile. Even then, you won’t be able to go balls deep or get head (or deepthroat) without teeth and those are the best things about sex tbh.


tbh yes. ive got to take into consideration young girls with low laycounts or jbs. if you want to slay the best group to slay then you cant be walking about with a 9 inch cock. sure itss amazing to slay whores but no jb or virgin in the world can take that


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

onnysk said:


> 7x6 is ideal size for both your pleasure and satisfying
> 
> I watched lot of porn and most BBCs are stuck halfway in


Wish I had more girth tbh. I wanna bathmatemaxx to like 5.5ish, I’m 5.3 currently. 

Thing is, 6 inch girth, you can’t get head without teeth and you need a lot of lube/make the girl very turned on, and even then, fucking her creates friction and dries her out.


----------



## onnysk (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Wish I had more girth tbh. I wanna bathmatemaxx to like 5.5ish, I’m 5.3 currently.
> 
> Thing is, 6 inch girth, you can’t get head without teeth and you need a lot of lube/make the girl very turned on, and even then, fucking her creates friction and dries her out.


thats what you read on PE forums?

i wouldnt believe any of those bluepilled boomers, if a girl likes your face she will get so wet to accomodate all the girth

if ur ugly of course she will need lube


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> tbh yes. ive got to take into consideration young girls with low laycounts or jbs. if you want to slay the best group to slay then you cant be walking about with a 9 inch cock. sure itss amazing to slay whores but no jb or virgin in the world can take that


Bro JBs are cope. Jfl if you think any of us will get JBs.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Bro JBs are cope. Jfl if you think any of us will get JBs.


speak for yourself


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Dick is cope just be average size and be goodlooking bitches will be sucking on a finger dick if you look good or have cash or status


----------



## didntreadlol (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Bro JBs are cope. Jfl if you think any of us will get JBs.


i have fucked many jbs


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> Dick is cope just be average size and be goodlooking bitches will be sucking on a finger dick if you look good or have cash or status


women are selfish dont be a fucking retard. chad doesnt fuck a bitch because she wants to give chad a favour she wants chad to fuck her because she will love it.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 2, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> i have fucked many jbs


What nation and how old are you?


----------



## didntreadlol (Dec 2, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> What nation and how old are you?


I live in sweden (girls are whores here)
i am 16


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 2, 2019)

onnysk said:


> thats what you read on PE forums?
> 
> i wouldnt believe any of those bluepilled boomers, if a girl likes your face she will get so wet to accomodate all the girth
> 
> if ur ugly of course she will need lube


I’m on r/bigdickproblems and I’ve experienced it IRL. It’s not as black and white as you think. Sure, there’s some instances where she’s always wet and you don’t need lube, and other times you need a little. 

Sure, if we were all 7PSL, then maybe but the reality is a lot of people here are average to below average and girls won’t get wet just by kissing them.


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> i have fucked many jbs


Sure bro I’ll trust you
You also have 9x7 dick right?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 2, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> I live in sweden (girls are whores here)
> i am 16


Okay, I thought you were bragging about slaying jbs as a guy in his 30's, lol. Lycka till!


----------



## didntreadlol (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Sure bro I’ll trust you
> You also have 9x7 dick right?


9x7 dick was obviously larp you low iq nêgro
i am not larping about being good looking tho


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

no need for big dick lol also you cant do anything about it
if a girl is into you she dont cares unless you are below average but even then many still get long term realtions


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> no need for big dick lol also you cant do anything about it
> if a girl is into you she dont cares unless you are below average but even then many still get long term realtions


you can. and there almost is a need


----------



## Gren (Dec 2, 2019)

Where was this poll originally posted?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> you can. and there almost is a need


@whitebadboy reminds me of streege (rip streege).


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> @whitebadboy reminds me of streege (rip streege).


kike jew mods will unban him one day i hope


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> 9x7 dick was obviously larp you low iq nêgro
> i am not larping about being good looking tho


Ye ofc


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> kike jew mods will unban him one day i hope


What happened though? Why the hell was he banned?


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 2, 2019)

Is this legit? I mean poll looks like it has an obvious intention. Idk if this is legitiment or not


----------



## didntreadlol (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Ye ofc


ofcourse u have a chico avi
only fags like u worship him


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

A scientific study has been done where woman needed to pick a dildo without knowing size they all picked 6 inches 5 girth as perfect size for them.
Also the most buyed dildo size is 5 inches girth and around average lenght


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> ofcourse u have a chico avi
> only fags like u worship him


true


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> you forgot the other two
> 
> View attachment 180193
> 
> ...


Tbh


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> ofcourse u have a chico avi
> only fags like u worship him


Imagine being so low T that you have to insult me jfl


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Tbh


----------



## didntreadlol (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Imagine being so low T that you have to insult me jfl


i am not insulting u
it is just a fact that chico avi = most likely a homo


----------



## currymax (Dec 2, 2019)

onnysk said:


> Women in a relationship only: Have you ever cheated?
> 
> 
> This poll is for women who are married or are in a relationship. Have you ever cheated on your man? What were the circumstances that caused you to and how is...
> ...


that thing reads like incel horrorfiction


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> i am not insulting u
> it is just a fact that chico avi = most likely a homo


Most people here would suck MM dicks including you, who have that MM in your avi
My avi is just mocking chico btw


----------



## didntreadlol (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Most people here would suck MM dicks including you, who have that MM in your avi
> My avi is just mocking chico btw


"mocking chico" nah just be honest u coom to him every night
also my avi is not an mm, dont know who he is


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> What happened though? Why the hell was he banned?


some cunt said he is the alt of zesto. bs if you ask me


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

didntreadlol said:


> "mocking chico" nah just be honest u coom to him every night
> also my avi is not an mm, dont know who he is


Ye, he’s a MM morph


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 2, 2019)

currymax said:


> reads like incel horrorfiction


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 2, 2019)

onnysk said:


> Women in a relationship only: Have you ever cheated?
> 
> 
> This poll is for women who are married or are in a relationship. Have you ever cheated on your man? What were the circumstances that caused you to and how is...
> ...


Did the person you cheated with have a more projected mandible than your partner?


----------



## buflek (Dec 2, 2019)

lmao imagine believing this retard chart. and no im not a dicklet im 19cm and made my gf cum in like 5 mins 2 days ago. i can also create a random chart on the internet, claim that 100% of all girls want a blonde guy called buflek and u would believe it


----------



## Dogs (Dec 2, 2019)

The biggest bs about the answers are the girth section where so many women estimated their lovers girth to be 7+ inches. Yeah right, that is so extremely unbelievable I think the length is also exaggerated as heck.


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Ah my bad the pic lacked context, that was the length of their husband/bf cock lol
> 
> Here is the size of guy who they cheated with
> View attachment 180248
> ...


My problem with this is that when they decide to cheat they can't be sure for certain about the guy's size and these sadistic stadistics seem to extreme to be true 


FatJattMofo said:


> 9x7 is mythical tier. bigger than mandingo


There's one subreddit linked with the one they posted before of guys showing off. I don't know what to believe anymore, maybe this is all just a cope😕 


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Anything bigger is not practical unless you’re dealing with a _whore. _


Like me? 


toolateforme said:


> Is this legit? I mean poll looks like it has an obvious intention. Idk if this is legitiment or not


It's really hard to believe it... Casually they almost always were bigger... 

I've been injected this blackpill recently so it's probably true to some extent... 

Damn it damn it. This wasn't a good read. 
How can I cope?


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 2, 2019)

surely it can’t be high.. jesus christ


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> My problem with this is that when they decide to cheat they can't be sure for certain about the guy's size and these sadistic stadistics seem to extreme to be true
> 
> There's one subreddit linked with the one they posted before of guys showing off. I don't know what to believe anymore, maybe this is all just a cope😕
> 
> ...


the "lovers cock" was not the partner they cheated on.


----------



## Dogs (Dec 2, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> A scientific study has been done where woman needed to pick a dildo without knowing size they all picked 6 inches 5 girth as perfect size for them.
> Also the most buyed dildo size is 5 inches girth and around average lenght


That study was bad because the dildo sizes were retarded. Sure the real outcome would be somewhere around the studies size but to make a more accurate study they should've used increments of .25 at reasonable lengths and then moved up by a greater distance on the Outliers. If you look at the sizes they chose they were retarded and there wasn't even 1 dildo close to the ideal length and girth they 'figured out'


----------



## Pu33 (Dec 2, 2019)

penis size like height and many other things has limitations on function, 7 inches NBPEL is large top 10%

Also surprised the poll showed 8% didn't cheat which I find funny, cbf explaining why. nothing surprising here.


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> the "lovers cock" was not the partner they cheated on.


True. Seems a bit fake but given my situation i could believe it.


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

NO ANAL FOR CUCK ONLY FOR SLAYER


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 2, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> True. Seems a bit fake but given my situation i could believe it.


Wheres my HGH where are my hormones? This won't be my future


----------



## onnysk (Dec 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> NO ANAL FOR CUCK ONLY FOR SLAYER
> 
> View attachment 180295


no anal or rimjob = she doesnt love you


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 2, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 180296
> 
> View attachment 180297


This is brutal


RAITEIII said:


> This is brutal


These whores are for real


----------



## onnysk (Dec 2, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> This is brutal
> 
> These whores are for real


"I hate cucks, women are just the way they are. They're not our enemy"


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 2, 2019)

onnysk said:


> "I hate cucks, women are just the way they are. They're not our enemy"









What hurts me the most is that I'm experiencing this right now. To think some fags called my thread "a larp" yesterday. Where are u i don't even remember your name show up lol


----------



## onnysk (Dec 2, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> View attachment 180300
> 
> 
> 
> What hurts me the most is that I'm experiencing this right now. To think some fags called my thread "a larp" yesterday. Where are u i don't even remember your name show up lol


90% of women have cheated and 78% said it was because of a guy's physical trait which he has no control over



"Women are not as shallow as men and their sexuality is much more complex. They love confidence and a nice person that treats them with respect bro"


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 2, 2019)

onnysk said:


> 90% of women have cheated and 78% said it was because of a guy's physical trait which he has no control over
> 
> 
> 
> "Women are not as shallow as men and their sexuality is much more complex. They love confidence and a nice person that treats them with respect bro"


I don't really think that pool is totally legitimate but this is more real than what people believe. It's happening to me with the girl I'm seeing.


----------



## onnysk (Dec 2, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> View attachment 180300
> 
> 
> 
> What hurts me the most is that I'm experiencing this right now. To think some fags called my thread "a larp" yesterday. Where are u i don't even remember your name show up lol


Just be NT thrown out of the window


RAITEIII said:


> I don't really think that pool is totally legitimate but this is more real than what people believe. It's happening to me with the girl I'm seeing.


got cucked?


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 2, 2019)

This is the nuttiest "source" I've seen any retard here try and pass off as a black pill; an anonymous open poll from the assend of the internet which can still be voted on after 10 years. Even if most/all the votes weren't larp, which is doubtful to say the least, ~330 isn't almost a large enough sample size to draw the conclusion that "_90% of married men are being cucked_"


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 2, 2019)

onnysk said:


> Just be NT thrown out of the window
> 
> got cucked?


Worse. There aren't even words. 

https://looksmax.org/threads/seriou...ont-have-a-10-inches-dick.68740/#post-1213623
She likes me but not being bigger is the deal breaker that is messing everything up.


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Where i can find a cuckloading girl like this???
They are Very rare guys and many guys have a hard time finding a real slut who cuckloads us....dont belive this pools cuckolding sluts are very rare most woman are disgusted by sex and dirty stuff and are very hard to push into fucking other man
I am part of many cuckolding forums and the cuckold comunity these sluts who fuck others while in a relation are soo hard to find that they have to turn good girls with a hard time into fucking others


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 2, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> Where i can find a cuckloading girl like this???
> They are Very rare guys and many guys have a hard time finding a real slut who cuckloads us....dont belive this pools cuckolding sluts are very rare most woman are disgusted by sex and dirty stuff and are very hard to push into fucking other man
> I am part of many cuckolding forums and the cuckold comunity these sluts who fuck others while in a relation are soo hard to find that we have to turn good girls with a hard time into fucking others



What did i just read...


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> What did i just read...


whitebadboy saidWhere i can find a cuckloading girl like this???
They are Very rare guys and many guys have a hard time finding a real slut who cuckloads us....dont belive this pools cuckolding sluts are very rare most woman are disgusted by sex and dirty stuff and are very hard to push into fucking other man
I am part of many cuckolding forums and the cuckold comunity these sluts who fuck others while in a relation are soo hard to find that they have to turn good girls with a hard time into fucking others


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> whitebadboy saidWhere i can find a cuckloading girl like this???
> They are Very rare guys and many guys have a hard time finding a real slut who cuckloads us....dont belive this pools cuckolding sluts are very rare most woman are disgusted by sex and dirty stuff and are very hard to push into fucking other man
> I am part of many cuckolding forums and the cuckold comunity these sluts who fuck others while in a relation are soo hard to find that they have to turn good girls with a hard time into fucking others



Ugh..


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Ugh..


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 180310


You wil never know how it feels having the girl you like fucked by your boss or a evil chad or the other way around being a bull


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 180310









whitebadboy said:


> You wil never now how it feels havign the girl you like fucked by your boss or a evil chad or the other way around being a bull



Why would anybody want to feel that?


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 180312


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> View attachment 180311
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anybody want to feel that?


Humiliation feels good also 10 times stronger than porn and normal sex


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 2, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> Humiliation feels good also 10 times stronger than porn and normal sex



Sorry can't relate.

Humiliation only feels good if you're a sissy bitch.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


>


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 180313


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Sorry can't relate.
> 
> Humiliation only feels good if you're a sissy bitch.


Hmmm If you know what a sissy is then you are already at risk
I been a bull for a married couple and i feelt the humiliation and pleasure the husband was feeling and i can guarantee you it made me cum harder than ever,normal sex cant compare


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 2, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> Hmmm If you know what a sissy is then you are already at risk



??

sissy
/ˈsɪsi/

a person regarded as effeminate or cowardly.
"he would hate the other boys to think he was a sissy"


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> ??
> 
> sissy
> /ˈsɪsi/
> ...



*



*


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> ??
> 
> sissy
> /ˈsɪsi/
> ...


To know this you watched sissy porn dont deny it


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> *
> View attachment 180315
> *



rOPES ME.







whitebadboy said:


> To know this you watched sissy porn dont deny it



JFL. no to know this simply means i watched English movies.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 2, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> You wil never know how it feels having the girl you like fucked by your boss or a evil chad or the other way around being a bull


This is what a life of frustrations and inceldom does to you. 

Be aware my boyos


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 2, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> This is what a life of frustrations and inceldom does to you.
> 
> Be aware my boyos



It's really sad when Men are pushed to that state.

It's like only husk remains.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Dec 2, 2019)

onnysk said:


> Women in a relationship only: Have you ever cheated?
> 
> 
> This poll is for women who are married or are in a relationship. Have you ever cheated on your man? What were the circumstances that caused you to and how is...
> ...


Absolute suifuel but makes me laugh regardless, hilarious.


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

buflek said:


> and no im not a dicklet im 19cm and made my gf cum in like 5 mins 2 days ago.


Translation you’re 17 cm max


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 2, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> Worse. There aren't even words.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/seriou...ont-have-a-10-inches-dick.68740/#post-1213623
> She likes me but not being bigger is the deal breaker that is messing everything up.


7 inches is good enough bro, even better if not bone pressed. she just is trying to make you an insecure cuck.


RAITEIII said:


> Worse. There aren't even words.
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/seriou...ont-have-a-10-inches-dick.68740/#post-1213623
> She likes me but not being bigger is the deal breaker that is messing everything up.


7 inches is good enough bro, even better if not bone pressed. she just is trying to make you an insecure cuck.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 2, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Women don’t know what they want. They say they want an 8 incher but will be screaming in pain when they get their cervix bashed and need to go to the hospital jfl




They know what they want they want Henry cavill or some other worldly dude it's over for us


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> It's really sad when Men are pushed to that state.
> 
> It's like only husk remains.


Survival instincts at it finest


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 2, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> Survival instincts at it finest



It's more brain wiring thing than survival instincts.


----------



## onnysk (Dec 2, 2019)

@whitebadboy i understand you bro

if a girl cheats on you and doesnt leave you then youre at peace that she likes you for you, plus I always believed the master depends more on the slave than the slave on the master


----------



## buflek (Dec 2, 2019)

Lightbulb said:


> Translation you’re 17 cm max


no? i always thought i was 17cm but since i have better erections from kegels and jelqing im at 19cm.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> This is the nuttiest "source" I've seen any retard here try and pass off as a black pill; an anonymous open poll from the assend of the internet which can still be voted on after 10 years. Even if most/all the votes weren't larp, which is doubtful to say the least, ~330 isn't almost a large enough sample size to draw the conclusion that "_90% of married men are being cucked_"


wow a real message


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Dec 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> wow a real message


did you google it first too?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 2, 2019)

obesecel said:


> did you google it first too?


no


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> no



*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
This member limits who may view their full profile.

What are you hiding?


----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

If someone has a cheating girlfriend call me up


----------



## Einon (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes I have,how did you know?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 2, 2019)

And how do we know that it wasn't guys voting on this for the lols?


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 2, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> And how do we know that it wasn't guys voting on this for the lols?


I do think it's not legit to at least a certain extent but reality might not be far away from that.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 2, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> I do think it's not legit to at least a certain extent but reality might not be far away from that.


Can't relate, i live in high T EE, women definitely don't cheat this much, not even close


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 2, 2019)

most women have cucks in ltrs as emotional tampons,while they cheat with chads


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> wow a real message


cringe kys cuck


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> cringe kys cuck


cringe at ur nw instead 👺


----------



## Lightbulb (Dec 2, 2019)

buflek said:


> no? i always thought i was 17cm but since i have better erections from kegels and jelqing im at 19cm.


Proof or didn’t happen


----------



## spark (Dec 2, 2019)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *does this mean the standards are even higher? Is a 12'' horse dick required to keep your gf?*


Nah 8 in pretty much perfect. The standards have risen for other departments like height and face.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 2, 2019)

Why did she ask for women currently in a relationship but then proceeds to ask then about cheating on their current or a past partner? That doesn't make any sense. This is bad, but not as bad as it might seem.


----------



## elfmaxx (Dec 2, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> 6.5 inches 5 girth here sounds like im fine


Hahahahahahahahahaha no

it's a fucking wrap you small dick faggot


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 2, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha no
> 
> it's a fucking wrap you small dick faggot


i have a 5'' ngl tbh


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## whitebadboy (Dec 2, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> Hahahahahahahahahaha no
> 
> it's a fucking wrap you small dick faggot


These bitches say 8 inches but they mean and think of 6
They all are dumb af


----------



## elfmaxx (Dec 3, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> These bitches say 8 inches but they mean and think of 6
> They all are dumb af


Gigacope


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 12, 2020)

That fucking gem


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 12, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


>


i can sense his disappointment and mental decline in that comment JFL.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Jan 12, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i can sense his disappointment and mental decline in that comment JFL.


That was like 1 month before the shooting.
probably what made him snap.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 12, 2020)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> That was like 1 month before the shooting.
> probably what made him snap.


jfl, “This is very unsettling.”


----------



## RAITEIII (Jul 20, 2020)

Bumo @Beetlejuice


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 12, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> This is the nuttiest "source" I've seen any retard here try and pass off as a black pill; an anonymous open poll from the assend of the internet which can still be voted on after 10 years. Even if most/all the votes weren't larp, which is doubtful to say the least, ~330 isn't almost a large enough sample size to draw the conclusion that "_90% of married men are being cucked_"


Jfl


----------

